# Production Rate Recorder Tool



## PatsPainting

I wrote this little tool to help me record my production rates for residential work.

In 20 years I have never used this method to bid a job. Doubt I will either lol. Anyway - when writing this I wanted to do a few things. One was when coming up with a price, I wanted to start with a rate that was similar to what I'm about to do. Also I wanted to be able to choose different finish products with ease.

This program comes with a material list of your basic Benjamin Moore paints. You can add or delete what ever you want.

Another thing I wanted to do was be able to adjust the percentages of the 2nd and 3rd coats. We know it does not take the same amount of time and materials as the 1st coat. Oh - I added a 4th coat for Berh users :whistling2:

This was written as a piece to a larger puzzle, but I think it still can be useful on its own. 

looking for feedback, any bugs, spelling errors and stuff like that.

You can download it from here


Thanks

Pat


----------



## vermontpainter

Pretty cool, Pat. 

(you got the Behr part all wrong tho :whistling2


----------



## aaron61

cool............


----------



## PatsPainting

vermontpainter said:


> Pretty cool, Pat.
> 
> (you got the Behr part all wrong tho :whistling2


lol - yep got that wrong.


Want to add a few more things. One thing I realized when making this thing is the actual rate really means nothing other then that was the rate the day you recorded it. When this thing figures out the price the actual rate is not even used. If you notice it sorta changes a bit when different quantity's are entered. This is because it uses your current hourly wage and the current materials prices. This changes over time.

It also made me think every time we see a member asking whats your rate for something, they are asking the wrong question. They should be asking what is your Rate Per Hour. This is what is important. 

Also wanted to say that this was tested on windows 7 32 and 64 bit versions and XP. Don't know about vista or anything else. 

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net

What a gd unethical sales approach you are taking on this. What, I download it you take control of my CPU and I have to pay you to free it up! 

Jk about the taking control of the cpu.


----------



## PatsPainting

ewingpainting.net said:


> What a gd unethical sales approach you are taking on this. What, I download it you take control of my CPU and I have to pay you to free it up!
> 
> Jk about the taking control of the cpu.


It's just a little treat for my competitors :whistling2:.

Pat


----------



## Workaholic

Pretty cool Pat


----------



## Paint and Hammer

All I got was "cannot be run in DOS mode". 

Is this because I'm using Mac or Safari?


----------



## Workaholic

Paint and Hammer said:


> All I got was "cannot be run in DOS mode".
> 
> Is this because I'm using Mac or Safari?


My guess would be the Mac.


----------



## PatsPainting

Workaholic said:


> My guess would be the Mac.


lol, yep that would be my guess as well..

Pat


----------



## Paint and Hammer

Workaholic said:


> My guess would be the Mac.


I'm thinking Safari.....hold on...


----------



## Paint and Hammer

Just tried Firefox...nope didn't work either.


----------



## Workaholic

Paint and Hammer said:


> Just tried Firefox...nope didn't work either.


It is a program.


----------



## Paint and Hammer

Workaholic said:


> It is a program.


I hear ya. I've come across this a few times before where something didn't work. (live auction sites) They work with Firefox, but not with Safari.

I could be ignorantly talking about two different issues.


----------



## PatsPainting

Paint and Hammer said:


> I hear ya. I've come across this a few times before where something didn't work. (live auction sites) They work with Firefox, but not with Safari.
> 
> I could be ignorantly talking about two different issues.


Yea, like Sean said, its a program for Windows where you need to install it first. "Run the setup.exe" 

I thought you can run some programs written for windows using a mac but I really have no idea what the requirements are.

Pat


----------



## Workaholic

Paint and Hammer said:


> I hear ya. I've come across this a few times before where something didn't work. (live auction sites) They work with Firefox, but not with Safari.
> 
> I could be ignorantly talking about two different issues.


It looks like this, you can see it is a program that is not running on the browser.


----------



## Paint and Hammer

This was all I got...


----------



## Workaholic

Paint and Hammer said:


> This was all I got...


I guess you will have to trust us that it is cool. :001_tongue:


----------



## Paint and Hammer

Workaholic said:


> I guess you will have to trust us that it is cool. :001_tongue:


Ok....


Nice job Pat...super cool as always. :thumbsup:


----------



## PatsPainting

Paint and Hammer said:


> Ok....
> 
> 
> Nice job Pat...super cool as always. :thumbsup:


Thanks, To bad you can't try it out.


----------



## Workaholic

Paint and Hammer said:


> Ok....
> 
> 
> Nice job Pat...super cool as always. :thumbsup:


:laughing:


----------



## ewingpainting.net

PatsPainting said:


> It's just a little treat for my competitors :whistling2:.
> 
> Pat


Ok, I will give it a shot but I'm gonna go over to my moms house and download it off her cpu. I must warn you my mom and her hubby are nudist :jester: :laughing:


----------



## PatsPainting

A little to much info there Gabe. lol

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net

:lol:


----------



## Scotiadawg

ewingpainting.net said:


> :lol:


Geeze you're getting as bad as ol Bill!:thumbsup:


----------



## DeanV

It asked for a password to install it. Is it strange that the first one I tried worked and I am really lucky or does it accept almost any password?


----------



## PatsPainting

DeanV said:


> It asked for a password to install it. Is it strange that the first one I tried worked and I am really lucky or does it accept almost any password?


Your gifted Dean  - Look at the images in the first post of this thread.

Pat


----------



## DeanV

Ha. Completely missed that. Can you guess that I do not like reading instructions?

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Paint Talk


----------



## prototype66

Looks great Pat, Ill check it out when I get home tonight.
Thanks very much for sharing!


----------



## PatsPainting

prototype66 said:


> Looks great Pat, Ill check it out when I get home tonight.
> Thanks very much for sharing!


Thanks, let me know what you think. I'm looking for feedback on whether if this thing makes sense or not, or if it needs something. These type of things. 

I'm not sure what the building blocks are of other peoples rates. Would be cool to see that.

Pat


----------



## Ultimate

I like it I think. Maybe I'm missing something on the qty section, but it showed a cost of over $450.00 to paint one door. If adding additional doors, the following doors may have shown a proper markup from there I didn't have time to really check. I am sure it's just an error on my part.


----------



## PatsPainting

FatherandSonPainting said:


> I like it I think. Maybe I'm missing something on the qty section, but it showed a cost of over $450.00 to paint one door. If adding additional doors, the following doors may have shown a proper markup from there I didn't have time to really check. I am sure it's just an error on my part.


Please - if you find errors by all means let me know. I tried to cover everything but there was allot to this and I could have missed something.

Thanks for the feedback

Pat


----------



## Simotron

cool little program man! thanks


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Thank you Pat I will try this this weekend when doing my estimates.

Dave


----------

